

Easy Map-Reduce With Hadoop Streaming - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2009/06/01/easy-map-reduce-with-hadoop-streaming/

======
skorgu
I like the semantics of a pipe-oriented flow. Combined with a sandbox[1] and
you could accept arbitrary code from customers/clients/whatever.

[1] <http://danwalsh.livejournal.com/28545.html>

